# HB132 Get the Word Out



## Jamesb (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is the text for House Bill 132, to grant tax-exempt status to "charitable organizations" (property tax)  Get the word out and contact your Congressman!!

View attachment HB00132I.pdf


----------



## JEbeling (Jan 14, 2009)

Hope it goes thru.. ! we sure need to get behind this.. ! could be very critical to a bunch of lodges.. !


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Brother James for the information, will do.


----------



## owls84 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.house.state.tx.us/members/welcome.php


----------



## rhitland (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for the link brother Josh, told me who my rep was and I was able to email him my thoughts and I also got his # to bug him with a call also. lol


----------



## rhitland (Jan 15, 2009)

heare is a response I got from my rep, the vote is soon if not today so contact yours if possable. 

_Dear Mr. Moore,



Thank you for contacting the office of State Representative Rob Orr regarding HB 132. Rep. Orr asked that I respond to you on his behalf. First, I want to make sure that you know that you may track this and any bill using the public bill tracking telephone number, 1-800-252-9690, or online at www.capitol.state.tx.us using the 'search legislation' tool.



The representative always appreciates hearing from his constituents and learning their views about different issues. Your comments regarding HB 132 have been entered into our database. The representative uses this database to find out constituents' views when deciding how to vote on different issues.



In addition, this office continually monitors all bills that are filed, so if you discover another bill or issue that you feel is important, please don't hesitate to contact us so that we may track that information as well. Thank you for your correspondence!_


----------



## owls84 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bill has been INTRODUCED!!

One stage down 6 more to go. 

http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/BillLookup/BillStages.aspx?LegSess=81R&Bill=HB132


----------



## owls84 (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.tlc.state.tx.us/gtli/legproc/diagram.html

Just something I was looking at that I thought you all may like to see. A little more than the School House Rock on how a bill becomes a law. (By the way I love those things)


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 2, 2009)

Brothers I have been in Austin the last few days lobbying for issues that deal with the Golden Triangle or Southeast Texas (Beaumont, Orange, Port Arthur, Nederland, Groves, Port Neches, Vidor areas).  I had the oppurtunity to speak with 2 of our Reps today and encouraged them to support HB 132.  It is still on stage 1 of 6, so please be sure to contact your local Reps & Senators so they get can this bill passed this Leg. session.  I have dinner plans with our Senator and plan to push this issue along with the other items I suppose to be discussing...
here is the link again to follow the bill  
http://www.capitol.state.tx.us/BillL...81R&Bill=HB132 
again keep emailing and calling encouraging support not only for Masonic Lodges but other tax exempt organizations.


----------



## Scotty32 (Mar 2, 2009)

Too bad this is how our lawmakers vote in Austin! 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG6X-xtVask"]YouTube - Texas Legislation[/ame]


----------



## LRG (Mar 2, 2009)

what a shame. Our government has failed us in every manner. shameful.

With the Big annual salary in which they get and they can not even show up for work. SHAME


----------



## gortex6 (Mar 3, 2009)

Say it ain't so Debbie!


----------



## rhitland (Mar 3, 2009)

One of the Brothers working with MW Counts said that we should lay low for now and not contact our Reps. as not to alert anyone to the bill. His reasoning was thta it is quitly passing through the house and if we all alert our Reps they might have constituants they would tell and then the fight would be on. I am throughly confused now but after talking to others they say many bills are passed this was "quitly and quickly."


----------



## owls84 (Mar 3, 2009)

Well mums the word then on my end. However, that is a bunch of bull on the voting for other congressmen. That needs to stop. How am I supposed to know how my congressman/woman votes on an issue if someone else is voting for them?


----------



## Scotty32 (Mar 3, 2009)

Votes of our STATE reps and senators are not recorded. They do not want you to know how they voted. The excuse is that it would be too much of a hassle to record all the votes. The voting record is what kills a politician's career. That proves to me they do not want us to know what they are doing. They are recorded just fine and archived at the federal level.
Take Sen. John " I'm Tough on illegals" Cornyn for example. When the camera is in his face he is tough on illegal immigration, but he voted to allowed mexican truckers, that would not be inspected at the border, to come into the state in the pilot program. Lou Dobbs was watering at the mouth over that one.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am not one to just let things go quitely...the only way you can complain about your governement is to be actively involved.  If you don't like who represents you but you don't go vote then sorry you don't have a dog in the fight. Same is true if there is an issue that you want to see passed or stopped, you have to let your Rep know that is how you feel.  I guess I am naieve in thinking they actually care what the people they represent want....


----------



## owls84 (Mar 25, 2009)

Well I have been keeping my eye on this and looks like it is scheduled for public hearing. Does anyone know how long this takes from here?


----------



## LRG (May 14, 2009)

it sure seems like a long time


----------



## Taurus27 (May 15, 2009)

My Lodge had an issue with this a few years ago. We approached our Council to have the same rights as other "charitable organisations" in relation to our rates and there was a woman Lord Mayor at the time who tried to defeat it based on sexism. She labeled us........."a men only organisation". 
One of our Brethren was present at the meeting and spoke up and explained what we represent and the good work done.


She lost........we won.


----------



## TCShelton (May 15, 2009)

Unbelievable.


----------



## LRG (May 15, 2009)

Taurus27 said:


> My Lodge had an issue with this a few years ago. We approached our Council to have the same rights as other "charitable organisations" in relation to our rates and there was a woman Lord Mayor at the time who tried to defeat it based on sexism. She labeled us........."a men only organisation".
> One of our Brethren was present at the meeting and spoke up and explain what we represent and the good work done.
> 
> 
> She lost........we won.


 Thats great. The day will come when all will know the charity and fellowship in which the craft donates.


----------



## Wingnut (May 17, 2009)

Brothers MWGM Counts has asked us to not contact our Reps.  As you know he was in the Legislature for awhile and knows the ropes.  Also the main sponsor of the bill has had an accident and broke some bones.  The bill is stalled until he is able to be there to speak on it if needed.  It is coming up against recess however so it may lay over again.  If you havent seen the full text they have added a LOT of organizations to the bill, not just Masonry in the hopes that more congress critters will have a special interest of theirs on the list and it will sail right on through.  (from my understanding anyway).


----------



## LRG (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Bro Wyndell


----------



## JTM (May 20, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> Too bad this is how our lawmakers vote in Austin!
> 
> YouTube - Texas Legislation



now now now.  that's often misunderstood.  

in texas, legislatures usually sit organized via caucus, not party.  voting for eachother is acceptable to me, in that case.  they know how they are going to vote on certain issues.

abuses of that system are quickly noticed and fixed.  

when i saw this video a while back, i immediately called up my uncle, a lobbyist for hunters.  he said that it's common and explained it to me.


----------



## owls84 (May 20, 2009)

How could this be acceptable at any rate? If you are voting for someone else it is breaking the rules. Is it not? Regardless of how common it happens. Plus as you see in the video part has nothing to do with who they vote for. I think they need to track how everyone votes. Once people are allowed to see how they vote on certain issues I bet you will see a change. However, for that to happen our trusty congressmen and women would have to allow that and why would they. TOTAL BS if you ask me.


----------



## Bro Mike (May 20, 2009)

Nuts to that.  If they want a vote, let them show up and vote for themselves.



JTM said:


> now now now.  that's often misunderstood.


----------



## JTM (May 20, 2009)

owls84 said:


> How could this be acceptable at any rate? If you are voting for someone else it is breaking the rules. Is it not? Regardless of how common it happens. Plus as you see in the video part has nothing to do with who they vote for. I think they need to track how everyone votes. Once people are allowed to see how they vote on certain issues I bet you will see a change. However, for that to happen our trusty congressmen and women would have to allow that and why would they. TOTAL BS if you ask me.



to me, that's 2 different issues.  they are voting how they want to vote.  their caucus members are voting for them.

recording their votes is always a good thing, however, so i'm all for that.



Bro Mike said:


> Nuts to that.  If they want a vote, let them show up and vote for themselves.



sure, that works too.  honestly, they got a seat, they might as well be there to vote.


----------



## Robert Marshall (May 21, 2009)

LRG said:


> Thats great. The day will come when all will know the charity and fellowship in which the craft donates.



... and the world at large convinced of its good effect.


----------



## Wingnut (May 22, 2009)

Looks like its stuck in committee


----------



## LRG (May 24, 2009)

They should do the job for which they were hired and paid for. No excuses.


----------



## nick1368 (May 26, 2009)

Any word on the status of the bill?


----------



## Wingnut (May 27, 2009)

It looks like its still stuck BUT there is a similar bill from the Senate side... SB 475 that looks to be moving along and is on the General State Calendar.


----------



## Wingnut (May 31, 2009)

SB 475  passed the Senate, Bill passed out of the House committee on Ways & Means with vote of 8 Ayes, 0 Nays, 0 Present Not Voting, 3 Absent.  Next step is the house vote, which it was on the Calendar for on 5/21 so Im not sure whats going on right now...


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Jun 1, 2009)

*The Ad Valorem Bill (HB2555) passed*

This just in from the Grand Secretary Tom Guest's office:

The Ad Valorem Bill (HB2555) passed the legislative process at 6:30 p.m. yesterday and is on its way to the Governor's office!

click here for more info


----------



## Wingnut (Jun 1, 2009)

isnt that bill the one for low income housing?


----------



## LRG (Jun 1, 2009)

Inside states that Gov. will sign as well.
Great news


----------



## Jamesb (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess we will have to let someone move into our lodges to get the benefit from this?


----------



## owls84 (Jun 1, 2009)

From my prilimanary reading they have just changed it to include anyone that has purchased property for the use of low-income housing "AND" charitable organizations.


----------



## fairbanks1363pm (Jun 2, 2009)

*?*

so in a nut shell what does this mean for masonic lodges?


----------



## owls84 (Jun 2, 2009)

As of January 1, 2010 we will no longer have to pay property taxes. Keep in mind you will pay for the year 2009. I know this will save Lake Worth 1410 almost $4000 and no telling how much for Fort Wort 148.


----------



## Jamesb (Jun 2, 2009)

I would like to know if I am reading this wrong.  My wife works for the taxing authority and she doesn't think that this says we are exempt.  Now she does admit that she is not sure, but I just want to be sure that this is what it says.  We (masonic lodges) have been disappointed before and with the moral factor being somewhat low (as far as this topic is concerned) I would just like some real hard confirmation.

I don't want to be a bummer but before I get my party hat on I want to make doubley sure I don't look foolish.  (eggs and chicken counting)


----------



## owls84 (Jun 2, 2009)

This is from my DDGM. 

"Last night I received confirmation from the Grand Master that legislation had been approved exempting our properties from Ad Valorem (Property) Taxes.
Obviously, this is big. The Legislation should be in effect next January so Taxes will have to be paid this year."


----------



## Jamesb (Jun 2, 2009)

I just been holding my breath for so long...it's like waiting for Aston Kutcher to come out and say we've been punk'ed.


----------



## nick1368 (Jun 4, 2009)

Jamesb said:


> I just been holding my breath for so long...it's like waiting for Aston Kutcher to come out and say we've been punk'ed.



I know what you mean...and I am still skeptical.  Nederland Lodge got the 5 year exemption 3 years ago and if tradition prevails we were going to have to re new during my year as WM, now we wont hopefully.  This exemption is saving Nederland Lodge a little over $10,000 over a 5 year period.


----------



## owls84 (Jun 23, 2009)

Texas House Bill 2555 became a law on 6-19 it is official. It was signed by the governor. There will be no taxes for the Lodges for the year 2010. How much will this save your Lodge and what do you plan to do with the money? Save, spend?


----------



## nick1368 (Jun 23, 2009)

It will save us a little over $2k a year, but we had already gotten the taxing agencies to exempt us about 3 yrs ago for 5 years.  At least now we will not have to re vist them every 5 years to ask them to exempt again.  This money will help make up the difference  from not getting the endowments...however we are now back in the position we were 2 yrs ago when we raised our dues..just getting by instead of putting money in the back for building up keep.


----------

